# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovnik 14. 05. - besplatni pregled autosjedalica

## Asimon

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Dubrovniku koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 


Pregled će se održati u srijedu, 14. svibnja 2008. u Dubrovniku od 16 do 17 sati, na parkiralištu Auto škole Obvezan smjer, Obala pape Ivana Pavla II br 35.

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## abonjeko

> Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Dubrovniku koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
> 
> 
> Pregled će se održati u srijedu, 14. svibnja 2008. u Dubrovniku od 16 do 17 sati, na parkiralištu Auto škole Obvezan smjer, Obala pape Ivana Pavla II br 35.


Ajme...  :Crying or Very sad:  kako mi je ovo promaklo???

Hoće li biti još što preko ljeta organizirano u vezi AS????

----------


## mandarinka

Hoće li biti uskoro pregled AS u Dubrovniku?

----------


## abonjeko

> Hoće li biti uskoro pregled AS u Dubrovniku?


da, i mene zanima...već nam "gori pod nogama"!!! :/ krajnje je vrijeme za pregled....

----------


## mandarinka

I nama gori, prešli smo u veću kategoriju, još nismo namontirali TT, ne mogu se sama upuštati u tu avanturu jer imam problema sa jagodicama prstiju, pucaju na sve strane  :/

----------

